#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Wat wij allang wisten: Persfotos tonen doelbewust clichbeeld moslima

## Revisor

*Persfotos tonen clichbeeld moslima*

*Onderzoek stereotypering Fotograaf Cigdem Yksel onderzocht 4.482 ANP-fotos die zijn voorzien van de zoekterm moslima. De moslima wordt alleen gezien als een symbool.*

Wilfred Takken 2 oktober 2020


Moslimgezin uit het aanbod van Getty. Het fotobureau streeft naar een representatieve weergave van moslimvrouwen.Getty Images/Maskot

Nadat een Nederlandse fotografe  we noemen geen namen  voor persbureau ANP een foto had gemaakt van een Kosovaarse familie, werd ze door de fotoredactie gebeld: de vrouw op de foto droeg geen hoofddoek en zo kun je dus niet zien dat het een islamitisch gezin was. De fotograaf werd teruggestuurd om de vrouw mt hoofddoek te fotograferen. Ook al droeg ze die niet.

Dis is een voorbeeld uit het rapport _Moslima: Een onderzoek naar de representatie van moslimas in de beeldbank van het ANP_, dat fotograaf Cigdem Yksel, samen met het moslimvrouwencollectief S.P.E.A.K, deze vrijdag presenteert in Amsterdam. Hiervoor onderzocht fotograaf Yksel de 4.482 fotos van het persbureau die zijn voorzien van de zoekterm moslima. De beeldbank is het archief dat kranten gebruiken als ze een algemeen beeld nodig hebben bij een artikel. Yksel: Ik stoor me al jaren aan het clichbeeld in de media van de stille, niet-gentegreerde moslimvrouw met hoofddoek. Dus ik dacht: laat ik dat eens onderzoeken.

Wat blijkt: vrijwel alle gefotografeerde vrouwen dragen een hoofddoek, en velen werden op straat gefotografeerd, van een afstand genomen, en zonder dat hun gezicht volledig herkenbaar is. Yksel noemt dat safari-fotos: onpersoonlijke plaatjes. En als ze wel herkenbaar zijn, kijken ze serieus. Een disproportioneel deel van de vrouwen op de fotos draagt een nikab of een boerka. Slechts drie procent van de fotos toont vrouwen met een beroep; doorgaans caissire van een supermarkt, in de klas, of als schoonmaker. Daarnaast onderzocht Yksel welke trefwoorden de fotograaf aan de fotos hingen, om ze vindbaar te maken voor de kranten. Naast moslima waren dat: boerkaverbod, allochtoon, islamisering, inburgering. Ook als de foto daar geen enkele aanleiding toe gaf.

Yksel concludeerde: de fotos tonen een wijdverspreid stereotype dat niet klopt met de werkelijkheid. De moslima wordt alleen gezien als een symbool, ze wordt gereduceerd tot haar geloof, en geassocieerd met allerlei maatschappelijke problemen. Dat de vrouwen vooral op straat, zonder context van thuis of werk, worden verbeeld, vergroot het onpersoonlijke. Dat sluit aan bij eerder onderzoek, waaruit bleek dat moslimas vooral de krant halen als mondeloze representanten van een onderdrukte probleemgroep.

De fotograaf interviewde diverse collegas, anoniem, om te vragen waarom zij moslimas op deze manier fotograferen en ook nog eens van die stigmatiserende labels voorzien. Yksel: Het is een commercile afweging. Ze zeiden: ik wil dat mijn foto verkocht wordt. Dus maken ze deze zo goed mogelijk vindbaar voor de afnemers. De labels bedenken ze door te kijken welke woorden vaak in de berichtgeving voorkomen. Zo krijg je circulatie van steeds dezelfde woorden, die de kans vergroten dat de foto opnieuw in hetzelfde frame geplaatst wordt.

Yksel onderzocht diverse tijdvakken om te kunnen vergelijken, van 1995 tot nu. De neiging om moslimas onherkenbaar en van een afstand te fotograferen, blijkt flink toegenomen. Yksel: Ik denk dat moslimas zelf vaak niet gefotografeerd willen worden, omdat ze er geen zin in hebben dat hun foto naast wr een negatief artikel over de islam terechtkomt. De nieuwsredacties willen geen gedoe, daarom kiezen ze vaak voor onherkenbare fotos.

Wat er misgaat, volgens Yksel, is dat er nauwelijks redactioneel toezicht op de beeldbank is. In het rapport erkent ANP-directeur Bas van Beek dat er een wildgroei is van dit soort fotos. Volgens hem wordt er wel aan gewerkt, om bijvoorbeeld met software de selectie te verbeteren. Hij wijst op geldgebrek om werkelijk toezicht te houden op wat binnenkomt.

Het kan ook anders, zo ontdekte Yksel. Het internationale fotopersbureau Getty Images voert sinds 2017 actief beleid om de verbeelding van moslimas realistischer te maken. Ook het toevoegen van niet-feitelijke zoektermen gaan ze tegen. Het rapport toont wat resultaten: een moslima die yoga doet, een moslima op een kantoor, een moslima die haar kind helpt met huiswerk.

Yksel fotografeert onder meer voor _de Volkskrant_ en maakt eigen fotoseries, zoals _Niet meer zonder jou_ (2015), een project over traditionele moslimfamilies met een minder traditioneel familielid. In 2017 won zij de Zilveren Camera voor haar serie over gevluchte Syrische kinderen in Turkse fabrieken. Zelf zou ze niet snel dit soort fotos van moslimas maken, zegt ze: Je weet nooit waarvoor ze gebruikt worden, je verliest de regie over je eigen fotos

_Moslims in de media, 18:30 uur, Pakhuis de Zwijger, Amsterdam. Wegens corona alleen te volgen via de livecast._



https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2020/10/02/persfotos-tonen-clichebeeld-moslima-a4014386

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Wat *wij* allang wisten: ‘Persfoto’s tonen doelbewust clichbeeld moslima’


Wat ben jij ontzettend vals en schaamteloos. Hypocriet gewoon. Zlf spui je hier onafgebroken clichs over het westen, over moslims, joden, palestijnen, over het kapitalisme, over homo's over pedofielen en ga zo maar door. Je gooit alles op n hoop en reageert vervolgens heel verontwaardigd als anderen dat ook met jou en jouw cultuur doen. En dan kom jij hier doen alsof jij als moslim het slachtoffer bent van hokjesdenken en clichs. Jij denkt nooit genuanceerd over welk onderwerp dan ook. Bij jou is de wereld zwart wit. Je strooit zlf dagelijks met etiketten, kruipt in een hokje, zet anderen in een hokje en dan ga je klagen over clichs. Hou eens op met dat gejammer. 

Als ik als athest en verklaard biseksueel in een willekeurig moslimland in het openbaar zo zou kankeren op het land en cultuur op de manier zoals jij dat doet over Nederland en het westen, dan was ik al lang het land uitgezet. Zo iemand met mijn achtergrond in zo'n type land al een verblijfsvergunning zou krijgen. Los van het feit dat ik het natuurlijk ook helemaal niet zou willen.

Hou eens op met dat gespeelde geklaag. Je vindt het westen superieur aan alles, anders was je allang vertrokken. Waardeer het dat Nederland zo enorm tolerant en gastvrij is.

alles op n hoop: 




> Atheisten en/of Christelijke westerse landen hebben de grootste slachtpartijen in de wereld verricht. Dat is een feit.
> Ze bestelen de moslimlanden van hun grondstoffen, helpen dictators in het zadel en slachten daarnaast tientallen miljoenen moslims af.


"Ze" (...)

Dat moet je gewoon met je eigen naam en gezicht in het openbaar zeggen en niet laf vanachter een veilige nick. En daar dan ook de consequenties van aanvaarden. Zeg het eens op tv. Maar dat durf je niet he? Bang voor je imago. Schijtluis die je bent. Want als het er op aan komt dan speel jij in het echte leven natuurlijk die heel aardige goed gentegreerde fatsoenlijke Marokkaanse jongen. Die rol komt jou als geboren opportunist nu eenmaal beter uit. Zeg gewoon tegen Mark Rutte - als vertegenwoordiger van een fout westers land - in zijn gezicht dat d christelijk en athestische blanken tientallen miljoenen moslims afslachten en hun eigendommen roven. Dat durf je niet he! Nee, jij hebt natuurlijk ook liever een leuk baantje en witte vrienden. Maar dat is allemaal vals, want jou ware ik krijgt niemand te zien. Je bent niet oprecht. Iemand vriendelijk toelachen, terwijl je de vreselijkste dingen denkt over die ander vanwege zijn witte huidskleur en cultuur.

ik heb je hier op dit forum er ook werkelijk nooit op betrapt dat je iets aardigs zegt over onderwerpen als Nederland, het westen, de Nederlandse cultuur, de democratie, sociale voorzieningen, Christenen, athesten, Joden of homo's. Het is n brok ellende. 

Treurig gewoon. Is het niks voor jou om je bij Denk aan te sluiten? Die kunnen mensen als jij heel goed gebruiken. Je hebt altijd wel iets onaardigs te zeggen over het westen en de westerse witmens. Dat sluit prima aan bij Denk. 

Het zou niet in mij opkomen om in Chili, een land wat mij gastvrij heeft opgevangen, in het openbaar z ongelooflijk tekeer te gaan tegen de bevolking, de cultuur, de politiek, de historie en het land, zoals jij dat hier doet tegen Nederland en het Nederlandse volk. Ik heb ook niet echt iets tegen Chili en Chilenen zoals jij dat wl tegen Nederland en Nederlanders hebt. Het neemt gewoon vijandige vormen aan die onafgebroken haatmonologen van jou tegen het westen. Ik voel geen haat tegen Chilenen, in tegendeel, ik hou heel erg van Chili en de Chilenen, al is niet alles perfect hier. Dat heb je nu eenmaal nergens. Het is qua natuur een schitterend land en de bevolking is in het algemeen vriendelijk. Ik heb ook geen vette BMW, een rolex of dure merkkleding nodig om gelukkig te zijn. De luxe zit hem hier in de rust, de ruimte en de vrijheid.

Het gaat mij wel aan het hart dat Nederland zo enorm is achteruit gegaan. En ik denk dat het alleen nog maar slechter zal gaan. Alle ontwikkelingen wijzen in die richting. Er wonen veel te veel mensen en er komen er nog steeds meer bij. Dat kan niet goed gaan zo. Dan zit ik hier in Regio Aysn heel goed met slecht n inwoner per vierkante kilometer.

----------


## Revisor

*Stereotypering*

*Wat die eeuwige foto van de oudere gesluierde vrouw met boodschappentas doet met moslima’s*

 Twee bewoners van de Utrechtse wijk Overvecht.Beeld Anp / Ilvy Njiokiktjien

Op foto’s in nieuwsmedia zijn voornamelijk anonieme, oudere, gesluierde islamitische vrouwen te zien. Dat moet anders, zeggen jonge moslima’s in de nieuwe VPRO-podcast ‘Moslima’. 

Marije van Beek 21 mei 2022, 17:16

Ze is makkelijk voor de geest te halen: de oudere islamitische vrouw op de markt, met hoofddoek en dito lange rok, in de hand een volle boodschappentas. Nogal logisch, zegt fotografe Cigdem Yuksel. In beeldbanken van nieuwsmedia zijn opvallend veel foto’s van haar te vinden, ontdekte ze. En dat werkt vooroordelen over moslima’s in de hand: “Ik merk zelf hoezeer die beelden zijn ingenesteld bij mensen, en hoor dat ook van zussen en vriendinnen.” 

Om uit te leggen hoe stereotypering werkt, en met welke problemen dit moslima’s opzadelt, maakte ze er een podcast over voor de VPRO en Prospector, samen met journaliste Maartje Duin. Aan de basis ligt een onderzoek dat Yuksel twee jaar geleden deed naar het aanbod van de beeldbank van het ANP bij de zoekterm ‘moslima’. Over wat ze aantrof ging ze in gesprek met het ANP en grote nieuwsmedia als de NOS en de Volkskrant. 
*
Ontmenselijkt*

Wat gaat er precies mis met het beeld van de vrouw op de markt? Volgens Cigdem wordt zij op subtiele wijze ‘ontmenselijkt’. “We zien al dertig jaar een vrouw op afstand, en het enige wat we van haar weten, is dat ze boodschappen aan het doen is. Maar wie is zij? Dat kom je niet te weten. We kunnen haar niet in de ogen kijken, dus ook gevoelsmatig kunnen we geen verbinding met haar leggen.” 

Maartje: “En met de herhaling van ditzelfde beeld blijft iets anders buiten beeld: de jongere generatie en het hoger opgeleide deel van de gemeenschap.”

Cigdem: “Precies. Die vrouw op de foto is ht symbool geworden van de islam, integratie en de multiculturele samenleving. Maar daarmee is ze geen individu meer. Loopt mijn moeder over straat, dan vertegenwoordigt ze dus een van deze onderwerpen. Mensen denken al op voorhand te weten wie zij is. Het beeld over moslima’s is: je bent onderdrukt, je moet gered worden, je bent slecht gentegreerd, spreekt niet goed Nederlands, en je moet losbreken uit je omgeving.” 
*
Sharia en terrorisme*

Ook de bijschriften die bij sommige foto's in het systeem van het ANP staan werken soms stereotypen in de hand. Zo was een foto van burgemeester Aboutaleb, die met moslima’s aan een tafel zat, voorzien van woorden als ‘sharia’ en ‘terrorisme’. Als journalist schrok ze daarvan, zegt Maartje. “Dat zijn woorden die feitelijk gewoon niets te maken hebben met die mensen op de foto. Waarom wordt dit dan nu zo aan elkaar gekoppeld?” 
Cigdem: “Ik ontdekte dat fotografen zoveel mogelijk potentile zoekwoorden bij een beeld zetten, omdat de kans dat een beeldredacteur van een nieuwsmedium je foto vindt dan toeneemt, en je hem wellicht sneller zult verkopen.” 
*
Geringschattend*

Voor Maartje waren sommige dingen nieuw. Ze begreep bijvoorbeeld niet waarom Cigdem het woord ‘integratie’ in een fotobijschrift problematisch vindt, vertelt ze. “Ik vond het een eyeopener dat jonge moslima’s dat als heel negatief en sturend ervaren. Maar ik snap het wel: Ze zijn hier geboren en getogen, waarin zouden ze nog moeten integreren?”

In de podcast vertellen jonge moslima’s die een hoofddoek dragen hoe vervreemdend en onaangenaam het is om keer op keer met die beelden te worden geconfronteerd. Ze krijgen bijvoorbeeld vaak te horen: “Wat spreek je goed Nederlands”, ook al zit je op de universiteit. Cigdem: “Dit is nog een onschuldige opmerking, maar als je op dagelijkse basis met zulke geringschattende vooroordelen te maken hebt, en soms ook nog met verbale en fysieke agressie, dan heb je hier gewoon last van. Het kan heel diep onder je huid gaan zitten.”

Maartje: “Ik moest heel erg lachen om een jonge vrouw die in de dierentuin voor de zoveelste keer verbaasd was aangesproken over het feit dat ze de Nederlandse taal machtig was. Haar man zei toen tegen degene die hierover begon: ‘Nou, u ook!’. Dat vond ik zo mooi. Dat met n zo’n zinnetje dat vanzelfsprekende beeld kantelt.” 
_
De podcast is hier te beluisteren._ 
*
Lees ook:*

*Moslim of geen moslim: iedereen kan te maken krijgen met islamofobie*

_Of je nu een hoofddoek draagt of slechts een beetje een mediterraans uiterlijk hebt, in beide gevallen kun je te maken krijgen met islamofobie. Wat doet het met degenen die het meemaakten?_ 
*
Hollandse moslimhaat: op internet is alles geoorloofd*

_Op internet zwelt de haat tegen moslims aan. Het gaat er zeer hard aan toe, ondanks pogingen om extreme uitingen te verwijderen.


_https://www.trouw.nl/religie-filosof...ma-s~b52106ba/

----------


## Revisor



----------


## Bart.NL

Ik vermoed dat deze selectie meer de kijk van Revisor verraadt dan het beeld dat de media ons willen voorschotelen.

----------


## Revisor

*Moslimas in kranten; een verkennend onderzoek naar fotos van gesluierde moslimas in Nederlandse kranten*

_In achtergronden door Ewoud Butter op 29-12-2022 | 17:19_
*
Op 30 oktober presenteerde fotografe Cigdem Yksel in Pakhuis de Zwijger het onderzoek dat wij samen deden naar fotos van gesluierde moslimas in drie grote Nederlandse kranten: De Telegraaf, NRC en de Volkskrant.
*
Nederlanders die nooit of zelden in contact komen met moslimas, zijn sterk afhankelijk van het beeld dat ze via de media krijgen van deze groep. Om een indruk te krijgen van het beeld dat lezers van grote kranten van moslimas krijgen, hebben we de fotos van gesluierde moslimas in drie grote kranten (De Telegraaf, NRC, de Volkskrant) in de afgelopen twee decennia geanalyseerd. In totaal zijn er 2561 fotos geanalyseerd. De meeste fotos waren afkomstig uit NRC (43%), gevolgd door de Volkskrant (38%) en De Telegraaf (19%).

Uit onze analyse blijkt dat Nederlanders in deze kranten vooral gesluierde moslimas te zien krijgen uit het buitenland. Het gaat meestal om vrouwen die in oorlogsgebieden leven, vrouwen die op de vlucht zijn, vrouwen die slachtoffer zijn van een ramp of van een vorm van onderdrukking of om vrouwen die slachtoffer (of soms dader) zijn van terreurdaden.

Bij berichten over Nederland treffen de lezers vooral fotos van gesluierde moslimas bij artikelen over de multiculturele samenleving, over vluchtelingen en over de islam. In 2020 stonden er relatief veel fotos van gesluierde moslimas bij artikelen over corona. Daar hebben we geen verklaring voor.

Het dominante beeld dat krantenlezers van gesluierde moslimas krijgen is dat van hulpbehoevende, schreeuwende, huilende, moedeloze en onderdrukte vrouwen. Het zijn vrouwen die over straat lopen, vluchten, rouwen of boos demonstreren.

Dat de beelden van gesluierde moslimas meestal negatief zijn is voor een groot deel verklaarbaar: de beeldredacties laten zich immers leiden door het nieuws, dat grotendeels negatief is. Dat de krantenlezer bijvoorbeeld veel fotos van gesluierde moslimas op de vlucht of tussen het puin ziet, is onvermijdelijk. Toch is het wel problematisch wanneer het beeld dat een krantenlezer van gesluierde moslimas krijgt voornamelijk wordt bepaald door deze negatieve beelden. Krantenlezers krijgen daarmee een beeld dat niet representatief is voor een werkelijkheid die veel complexer, gelaagder en diverser is.

De krantenlezer ziet bijvoorbeeld zelden fotos van gesluierde moslimas die in minder ellendige omstandigheden verkeren. Vrouwen die sporten, vrouwen die ontspannen in een cafe, vrouwen die leiding geven, vrouwen die werkzaam zijn in mode & lifestyle of vrouwen die een museum bezoeken, krijgt de krantenlezer zelden te zien. Er worden weinig fotos getoond van gesluierde moslimas die met hun kinderen spelen, vrouwen die liefhebben, vrouwen die plezier hebben of vrouwen die een film kijken.

Het beeld dat de krantenlezer krijgt van gesluierde moslimas is daarmee voor een groot deel eenzijdig en negatief. Deze negatieve beeldvorming heeft consequenties voor de wijze waarop in de samenleving naar gesluierde moslimas wordt gekeken, zeker door mensen die in het dagelijks leven weinig contact met deze vrouwen hebben. Het negatieve beeld van gesluierde moslimas heeft consequenties voor hun maatschappelijke positie en kan een rol spelen bij vormen van discriminatie, racisme en seksisme waarmee een deel van deze vrouwen geconfronteerd wordt.

Dat zou een belangrijke reden moeten zijn voor mediamakers om zich bewust te zijn van de beeldvorming van gesluierde moslimas. Door een evenwichtigere keuze van fotos van gesluierde moslimas kunnen ze bijdragen aan meer pluriforme en waarheidsgetrouwere beeldvorming. Ook een diversere en inclusievere redactie hierbij helpen.
Ons onderzoek is nadrukkelijk een verkenning van een complex vraagstuk. We hopen hiermee een aanzet te geven voor meer gesprekken over en onderzoek naar beeldvorming van moslimas in de media.

Het gehele onderzoek is hier te lezen: Moslimas in kranten; een verkennend onderzoek naar fotos van gesluierde moslimas in Nederlandse kranten (pdf) 

Ewoud Butter
_Het onderzoek is een initiatief van Cigdem en een vervolg op ons onderzoek naar de representatie van moslimas in de beeldbank van het ANP in 2020. Hierbij analyseerden we de fotos die verschenen bij de zoekterm moslima (Yksel & Butter, 2020).
_
_Cigdem maakte eerder dit jaar met Maartje Duin de tweedelige podcast Moslima over de beeldvorming van de moslima door de jaren heen.
_
*Zie ook:* 
Sinds 1990 is er veel onderzoek gedaan naar de beeldvorming van moslims in de media.


https://www.republiekallochtonie.nl/...landse-kranten

----------

